# Cold Engine + Cold Tires = Runs like crap!



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Wanted to see if others are experiencing this with their LS2 M6's. I normally let the engine warm for 2-3 minutes before driving then when I go, engine says "no". The temp guage still shows cold until I drive another 2-3 minutes. I'm not trying to punch it either, just normal steady acceleration. I did not notice this in warm weather (above 60F) as much but seem to be noticing it with 35-50F outside temps. There is just no power and acceleration is not smooth. It seems like the engine is holding back. (Note, i do not have an air intake, etc yet). 

An additional issue I am having is with the BFG T/A tires. When the car sits overnight and until I drive 2-3 miles to get the tires warmed, the car feels like a truck with unbalanced tires. 

Between the engine and tires, the first 5 minutes of my commute are rather unpleasant. 

Any input or suggestions? Thx in advance.


----------



## 05 goatman (Sep 13, 2005)

:agree ya i have had same thing with my auto sometimes when its like 50-60 degrees in the morning it seems slower and the tires just plain suck!!!


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hey GoatMan. Well, I would say that I'm glad to hear you are having the problem too...but. I guess the LS2 just needs more warmup time. For the tires, maybe I will get some heated little pink tire booties to keep the rubber warm and tires from thumping. *gag*. For the record GM...BFG 400 treadwear tires on my GTO SUCK! Please put some real tires on future goat owners cars. At least it is a fixable problem.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

Russ2005 said:


> Wanted to see if others are experiencing this with their LS2 M6's. I normally let the engine warm for 2-3 minutes before driving then when I go, engine says "no". The temp guage still shows cold until I drive another 2-3 minutes. I'm not trying to punch it either, just normal steady acceleration. I did not notice this in warm weather (above 60F) as much but seem to be noticing it with 35-50F outside temps. There is just no power and acceleration is not smooth. It seems like the engine is holding back. (Note, i do not have an air intake, etc yet).
> 
> An additional issue I am having is with the BFG T/A tires. When the car sits overnight and until I drive 2-3 miles to get the tires warmed, the car feels like a truck with unbalanced tires.
> 
> ...


I've never had that problem with my LS2


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

My car does what sounds like dieseling when cold. Not quite knocking, but like a diesel driven at very light throttle. After a very short time, it sounds normal, but I wait for the temp guage to read normal operating temp before getting on it. Eventually, I'm getting an oil pressure or temperature guage, and a volt guage.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Good 2 Go. I agree. That sounds like what I experience also.


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

Good 2 go said:


> My car does what sounds like dieseling when cold. Not quite knocking, but like a diesel driven at very light throttle. After a very short time, it sounds normal, but I wait for the temp guage to read normal operating temp before getting on it. Eventually, I'm getting an oil pressure or temperature guage, and a volt guage.


Mine sounds exactly like you describe until it warms up. I think it is piston slap, my LT1s do the same thing but sound different maybe the difference is that the block is aluminum on LS2:cheers


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

My LT1 used to have a slight knock when cold. I always thought that was piston slap. My LS1 didn't do any of that, but it made different sounds. Prolly had a spun bearing, I could hear metal-to-metal thrashing from right around the front of the block. Wasn't super loud, but enough that I was aware of it. At that point, it had over 100,000 miles on it, so I didn't worry 'bout it. She still ran stout! :cool


----------



## GNX231 (Dec 12, 2004)

no problems like that with my ls2 or tires


----------



## ShAkz05GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

I havn't had either of those problems, and here in Germany, they have a law that you aren't allowed to leave your car idle for more than 30 seconds. Otherwise, you could get a ticket.


----------



## Grey-Goat (Jun 7, 2005)

I haven't had those problems with mine either. I don't romp on it to hard till it warms up, but the power seems to be there. 

I have had problems with getting the manual tranny into gear when its cold (below 30).


----------



## xxpontiacgtoxx (Oct 27, 2005)

ShAkz05GTO said:


> I havn't had either of those problems, and here in Germany, they have a law that you aren't allowed to leave your car idle for more than 30 seconds. Otherwise, you could get a ticket.


word man thats some wierd law lol


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

I have had similar mornings, at light acceleration the car is a little jerky and the M6 is a little stiff. On that same not I have noticed that if you give it a little more gas she runs like a Rapped Ape, even roasted the tires in 4th gear on dry pavement. We do all have to keep in mind that we are driving high performance machines, they are gonna be tempermental.


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

2-3 minutes is probably not long enough to get everything up to temp in those lower ambient temperatures. Keep in mind that your oil is about 6 times more viscous at 104F than it is at 212F (the two temps oil viscosity is reported by the oil companies which equates to 40C and 100C). It is even thicker at 30F. That will rob a lot of power. In addition, I doubt the PCM will give you normal timing when the oil and coolant is cold. It may also be pulling timing if it is sensing knock from the knock sensors.

Before I race in cool temps, I have to warm my car up for a good 15 minutes... and that just before the warm up laps. 

Similar issue for cold tires. I've raced in the low 30s before and it took laps and laps to get the tires to temp. 

What oil are you using? If you are not using a good synthetic, that may help a little as they are better in cold weather than dino oils. :cheers


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks Subdriver and all. I am using Mobil 1 as specified. The car runs great after a few slow miles of driving to get the engine to temp and getting the crap BFG tires warmed up. No major complaints here, I've got a good goat! I've just never had a car before that is that tempermental...then again, I've never rode a goat this hard before! :willy:


----------

